# CBS Puts Love Monkey on Hiatus



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060209cbs01

shame, this doesn't bode well. I am rather enjoying this show. It was in a rough timeslot though, with absolutely no lead-in support.

Hopefully TAR as a lead-in later this spring will help boost the ratings, otherwise I don't forsee a season 2.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

ckelly5 said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060209cbs01
> 
> shame, this doesn't bode well. I am rather enjoying this show. It was in a rough timeslot though, with absolutely no lead-in support.
> 
> Hopefully TAR as a lead-in later this spring will help boost the ratings, otherwise I don't forsee a season 2.


I Agree!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ckelly5 said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060209cbs01
> 
> Hopefully TAR as a lead-in later this spring will help boost the ratings, otherwise I don't forsee a season 2.


http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/the_amazing_race_9/2006_Feb_09_timeslot_change


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/the_amazing_race_9/2006_Feb_09_timeslot_change


D'oh!


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

3 episodes and it's on hiatus? 

I like this show!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Rcrew said:


> 3 episodes and it's on hiatus?
> 
> I like this show!


We shouldn't be surprised about this happening any more. How many shows have been axed this year after 1-3 shows? Its getting out of hand.


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Guess I'm not that up on, or into new shows. This is a first for me.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

the ratings make this no surprise.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

damn... i had a feeling. its too bad... this show was gettin really good.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Guess I'll delete the ones I have and dump the SP. Had a feeling, and that is why I hadn't watched any of them.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

*Burn in Hell <Insert Network Here>CBS!*

Had to double check thread title to see which network I hated this post...


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't let it end!

--Song title... :up:


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

maybe the CW can pick it up


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I like TAR at 10. I don't think I ever recorded anything at 10 on Tuesdays, and often had multiple recordings earlier....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Let's face it. Either you're an instant hit or you're gone.

Makes me wonder if Gray's Anatomy's early ratings were. Also How I Met Your Mother's ratings.


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Let's face it. Either you're an instant hit or you're gone.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Gray's Anatomy's early ratings were. Also How I Met Your Mother's ratings.


IIRC, Gray's Anatomy got off to a great start, easily surpassing BL's numbers in the same sunday timeslot (which were a respectable 12m/ ep), effectively ending BL's season last season (it was originally supposed to be a 6 week run). I think HIMYM started off alright (~8m) and has been holding or increasing all season (10m last monday).

on a similar note, how about House breaking 20m this week? Granted it had a little help from AI...


----------



## Austintatious (Feb 14, 2005)

we know we'll see Franco back on next season of Rescue Me.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn it. I liked this one.

Although the random appearance of stars on the music label kind of annoyed me.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Austintatious said:


> we know we'll see Franco back on next season of Rescue Me.


With shows like Rescue Me, that rule doesn't apply anymore. That's like saying that since Michael Chiklis signed to do the Fantastic 4 sequel, he can't do The Shield, when The Shield films for 3 months every 2 years.

Greg


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Let's face it. Either you're an instant hit or you're gone.


With this type of expectations, neither Cheers nor Seinfeld would have been the succesess that they were. That's sad.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I for one am joyful. The promos were SO obnoxious and irritating.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

I loved Ed, but it never built a big enough audience, and since this show is just Ed with new friends and a new job, I didn't expect it to last either. I did hope it would stay longer then 3 episodes, but ob la di..


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Guess I'll delete the ones I have and dump the SP. Had a feeling, and that is why I hadn't watched any of them.


Ditto.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Austintatious said:


> we know we'll see Franco back on next season of Rescue Me.


If I could pick one character to die on Rescue Me, it'd be Mr. potty mouth.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I never got to see an episode of this. The first one rolled off before I could watch it and the other two are waiting. I heard good things about it, but I will not watch it now as it seems pointless.

I think this show got hurt by its name. It is a name that simply has to be a turn off to enough people that they skipped it when they migth have watched the show.

As for the networks chunking shows so quickly.. It is amazing to me. As their share of audience continues to slip and slip, you would think they would be getting more patient and try to nuture their shows they feel has the best chance. This rapid fire flinging shows at the wall non-stop hoping one sticks clearly points out that no tv execs have the slightest idea what they were doing.

If they knew what they were doing and had confidence in what they were doing and that they knew what made good shows, they would let shows grow. Instead they have no idea, and it is just one after another. When at one time the mid-season replacement was a rare thing, it is now common. Now we have the march season replacement. So we have three waves of horrible new shows to hit us each year. Lovely.

Seems to me instead of taking 100 different shows over 3 years and hoping some of them work, you would take your 10 best bets and work extra hard to make them all a success.

Sure that won't work 100%, but it seems to me the percentages are going to be better then doing the crazy stuff they do now.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I enjoy this show!

The random music stars appearing was getting a little old though... yes, after 3 episodes.

I don't understand.. Tom Cavanaugh should turn to gold everything he touches .. hs humor is spot on for me... especially as the brother in scrubs.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Damn, I really liked this show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this was an OK show with lots of potential. It WAS ED with a new cast of characters, but I think one of the problems with the show is that I couldn't see it being popular in rural America. The show had a very urban (even a New York) feel to it that just wouldn't go over in much of the country. I'm a New Yorker by birth so to me it resonated, but I couldn't imagine someone from rural Georgia relating to these characters.

That said, giving a show 3 episodes is just a joke. Why bother? Is this something that started over the last 5 years or has this always been the case? I usually remember shows at least making it half a year. You know, I'm a big AD fan, and the fact that Fox gave it 3 years with NO ratings is amazing when you think about it. Especially after shows are getting cancelled after1, 2 or 3 episodes.

I do recall when I was a kid, the Nets, in the summer, would show ONE episode of something to test the waters. I remember doing a test audience for a CBS show at their studios and then them showing one episode of the show during the summer.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

What a bummer - I watched the second and third episodes over the last couple of days, and felt the show was starting to hit its stride. (Despite, as has been mentioned, the random singer cameos. "oh look, I just happened to run into Ben Folds on the street!" was a little too much...)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

marksman said:


> As for the networks chunking shows so quickly.. It is amazing to me. As their share of audience continues to slip and slip, you would think they would be getting more patient and try to nuture their shows they feel has the best chance. This rapid fire flinging shows at the wall non-stop hoping one sticks clearly points out that no tv execs have the slightest idea what they were doing.


I don't get it, either. Sure, sometimes shows that are a creative disaster get to the air, and they deserve a quick hook. But for the most part, you'd assume that network execs greenlight projects that they actually think are _good_, so why are they so willing to turn against them only a couple of weeks into the run?

Ratings are ratings, sure. But I wonder if the networks ever do cost studies on "churn", i.e. the cost of leaving one show on for an extended period to try to catch an audience, versus the cost of developing and airing four or five shows for only a few episodes each, hoping that one of them catches fire. Maybe they get more in ad revenue (or have to give less back) when they're selling spots for a new show with no ratings track record, and thus hope, than for one with a consistently small audience.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought this show was pretty good. Just another example of networks pulling out too quick. sigh.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

marksman said:


> I think this show got hurt by its name. It is a name that simply has to be a turn off to enough people that they skipped it when they migth have watched the show.


It's funny, I watched the premier because I thought the name was cute, and was willing to give it a try. Had never watched ED, and didn't know the lead actor. Ending up getting hooked, and am really going to miss this show.

My wife OTOH commented more than once that she thought the name was stupid, and had no interest in watching a show named such. And she had seen ED, and liked it.

Do shows *ever* come back from hiatus?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It always amazes me how a network can put a show up against stiff competition and then wonders why it fails. Any sports fan knows that you have to find the other teams weakness and exploit it. How about they take a show like this with promise and then if it fails against stiff competion, see if it gains an audience with weaker competition.

Plus I bet more and more people are recording first episodes to watch later waiting to see if they should involve their time in a show that will get cancelled. And this is going to get worse. They REALLY need to fix their ratings model NOW because it's already broken.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I thought this was an OK show with lots of potential. It WAS ED with a new cast of characters, but I think one of the problems with the show is that I couldn't see it being popular in rural America. The show had a very urban (even a New York) feel to it that just wouldn't go over in much of the country. I'm a New Yorker by birth so to me it resonated, but I couldn't imagine someone from rural Georgia relating to these characters.


Um...do you think people in rural America are complete bumpkins? I'm from rural Kansas and live in rural Illinois, and these characters resonate.


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I thought this was an OK show with lots of potential. It WAS ED with a new cast of characters, but I think one of the problems with the show is that I couldn't see it being popular in rural America. The show had a very urban (even a New York) feel to it that just wouldn't go over in much of the country. I'm a New Yorker by birth so to me it resonated, but I couldn't imagine someone from rural Georgia relating to these characters.


Steve the network spent a FORTUNE promoting the show in NYC and it was one of the lowest rated markets. It tanked it's premiere episode and the numbers have slid every week.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Um...do you think people in rural America are complete bumpkins? I'm from rural Kansas and live in rural Illinois, and these characters resonate.


Us bumpkins in the midwest didn't get those other shows about New York either - you know the one about the comedian that doesn't do anything, and the other one about the 6 friends that drink a lot of coffee. I hear they cancelled those shows awhile back. Must not have resonated.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

sketcher said:


> Us bumpkins in the midwest didn't get those other shows about New York either - you know the one about the comedian that doesn't do anything, and the other one about the 6 friends that drink a lot of coffee. I hear they cancelled those shows awhile back. Must not have resonated.


"Love Monkey" was more like "Sex and the City," in the way the characters were quintissentially New Yorkers, and how they actually used the city as backdrop.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

edc said:


> "Love Monkey" was more like "Sex and the City," in the way the characters were quintissentially New Yorkers, and how they actually used the city as backdrop.


We wouldn't like that either. I think they cancelled S&TC too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And lord knows none of us got that show about that comedian who lived in NYC who had that weird neighbor.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

i wasn't fazed by the name love monkey. i watched this soley because of tom cavanagh. i somehow missed Ed, but i did see him on scrubs on just on those few appearances i became a fan of the guy. so when i heard he had a new snow, i was gonna watch it regardless of the plot. 

i thought it was a really good show and only getting better. the cast had good chemistry with each other and the story arcs that were being developed looked really interesting. 

while i want to complain... i'm a bit jaded since i've watched countless shows that were head and shoulders above most tv shows in quality but just never found an audience (wonderfalls anyone). 

does anyone know if stacked is still on the air? its sad, but i think if pam anderson had a role as the secretary or something on love monkey, the show would get more viewers and probably get more of a chance by CBS.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I liked Love Monkey and enjoyed the direction it was going. I get overwhelmed with too many crime and medical shows, it's nice to have something that isn't about life and death situations.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> ... but I think one of the problems with the show is that I couldn't see it being popular in rural America. The show had a very urban (even a New York) feel to it that just wouldn't go over in much of the country. I'm a New Yorker by birth so to me it resonated, but I couldn't imagine someone from rural Georgia relating to these characters.


Well there's at least one person in rural Georgia who really liked the show. I thought it was great. I hope it manages to come back. I'll leave my SP in place so I can pick it up if it does.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

I am sad. I thought this show was great, and loved the music choices. I was a huge "Ed" fan, though, so that probably dictates a little bit of my taste in shows... (esp. ones with Tom Cavanaugh...)... and as a fan of the Bev Niner, I love anything with Jason Priestley too. 

I don't understand how the networks are pulling all these shows after just a short run. Why can't they let them get through a season for the people who DO watch???


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Do we know yet if it's completely toast?


----------



## tapegasser (Dec 6, 2003)

Will they at least burn off the rest of the episodes?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think, if nothing else, they'll burn off at some point on Spike or VH1.

In the meantime, find a legal download for the theme song, The Odds' "Soeone Who's Cool." Great track.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Network TV is slowly bringing about its own demise. How long until the www takes over or direct to DVD/download series, all at once? I agree with the comment about finding a new way to gather ratings, the old model has been broken far too long.

As to Love Monkey. I enjoyed it. It wasn't a show I needed to watch near live or anything, but I did enjoy it and was hoping it would stick around and grow.

Ditto the plugs of musical artists <puke emoticon>

NYC shows. I live near "The City". I'm tired of shows revolving about it. 
We get it already, people there have "attitude", how does it relate to my life, that's what I'd like to see. I think that is why friends made it, everyone has friends and relationships. LM was doing this, almost too much even! (the newly wed, the player, the hopeless single, the homosexual, the , , , )


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

I just watched the 3rd show last night and thought it was the best thus far. This coming from a rural bumpkin from Ohio. I really liked this show. It was so completely different than all the other stuff on TV. I hope some way it comes back, but I won't hold my breath. I also really liked the young kids voice and music. I found out he has an album coming out in March. His name is Teddy Geiger.


----------



## ISeeDumbPeople (Feb 19, 2006)

This was a good show with a stupid name--even if it was a book title. Witty, surprising, compelling characters in a workplace setting you don't see much on TV or in the movies. I say we send out all of the CSI franchises in search of our country's collective imagination and creative intelligence. When "Love Monkey" bombs and "Still Standing" is still standing and thriving, I'm starting to think this "Invasion" stuff might be real. Aliens is the only way to explain it. We are a country hooked on drivel.


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

ISeeDumbPeople said:


> This was a good show with a stupid name--even if it was a book title. Witty, surprising, compelling characters in a workplace setting you don't see much on TV or in the movies. I say we send out all of the CSI franchises in search of our country's collective imagination and creative intelligence. When "Love Monkey" bombs and "Still Standing" is still standing and thriving, I'm starting to think this "Invasion" stuff might be real. Aliens is the only way to explain it. We are a country hooked on drivel.


A little perspective....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_T._Aubrey,_Jr..


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

I liked this show. 

I really question the networks when they kill a show that was scheduled against stiff competition. Why not put this in a less competitive spot and let it find an audience. It's not like they don't have some slots that need help. Although I guess they fill those with the dreck that costs nothing to make.


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

TivoFan said:


> I liked this show.
> 
> I really question the networks when they kill a show that was scheduled against stiff competition. Why not put this in a less competitive spot and let it find an audience. It's not like they don't have some slots that need help. Although I guess they fill those with the dreck that costs nothing to make.


Because the research and audience trends found that it wasn't going to find an audience. I'm so sick of this trope. Fox gave "Arrested Development" so much time it wasn't even funny. They ran marathons. They tried everything and it never "found" an audience.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mitchrc said:


> Because the research and audience trends found that it wasn't going to find an audience. I'm so sick of this trope. Fox gave "Arrested Development" so much time it wasn't even funny. They ran marathons. They tried everything and it never "found" an audience.


It found an audience. It just wasn't the audience the network wanted.


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

Exactly...distant third on it's premiere night and an especially bad performance in it's "home market", NYC. The show also exhibited significant audience drop off each quarter hour, a very bad sign that the people sampling it aren't liking it.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

My wife says that the recent TV Guide said it was not coming back, but I don't always believe my wife. She likes to interpret things she reads and hears.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> My wife says that the recent TV Guide said it was not coming back, but I don't always believe my wife. She likes to interpret things she reads and hears.


"on hiatus with no scheduled return date" == cancelled, with a very small possibility episodes will be burned off. There are definitely four completed, unaired episodes, maybe five.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

edc said:


> "on hiatus with no scheduled return date" == cancelled, with a very small possibility episodes will be burned off. There are definitely four completed, unaired episodes, maybe five.


Should be 5. CBS ordered 8 for the first season.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

EMoMoney said:


> My wife says that the recent TV Guide said it was not coming back, but I don't always believe my wife. She likes to interpret things she reads and hears.


Wives! You can't live with 'em and you can't get them to stop interpretting things they read and hear. 

Thought this show had a lot of potential and despite not being a big music buff I really enjoyed the 3 episodes that aired. I know it's all about the dollars and cents but sometimes you just gotta shake your head when you compare a show like this to some of the other drivel that's on week after week.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> Should be 5. CBS ordered 8 for the first season.


A script certainly exists for an eighth episode. They may not have filmed it, or it may not be completed enough to go into post-production...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Well there's at least one person in rural Georgia who really liked the show. I thought it was great. I hope it manages to come back. I'll leave my SP in place so I can pick it up if it does.


OK OK, maybe I should take that back!!! But lets face it, don't we all like shows that are more familiar to what we know? The perfect example of this to me is NASCAR. In the northeast, NASCAR is just a blip on the radar, yet in the south, it is probably the biggest sport. Shows like Love Monkey have characters that are more like me, then say, The Andy Griffith Show, so I am more likely to watch what I'm more familiar with. There are always exceptions. Seinfeld, Friends, SITC, Sopranos seem to be popular everywhere. But I think it's that the characters in those shows are probably stronger than NYC as a backdrop. So I would say they are shows "set in NYC", and would probably work set in any city, as opposed to Love Monkey which is a "NYC Show" , which would not work as well, set, say in Chicago, or Phoenix.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

EMoMoney said:


> My wife says that the recent TV Guide said it was not coming back, but I don't always believe my wife. She likes to interpret things she reads and hears.


And I don't believe anything TV Guide says anymore...  Ever since they changed their format a couple months ago and seemed to go away from providing anything useful to me.

Cheryl


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> And I don't believe anything TV Guide says anymore...  Ever since they changed their format a couple months ago and seemed to go away from providing anything useful to me.
> 
> Cheryl


Yeah, I used to read the TV guide when I visit my parents, but now it just seems like a big waste.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> But lets face it, don't we all like shows that are more familiar to what we know?


Under that theory, we're all Lawyers/policemen/crime scene investigators. I don't buy it. Part of watching tv is escapist fantasy. You want to see far away places and impossible things. Not your next door neighbor.

Let's try something, you list your top 10 favorite shows and based on your theory that you like to watch shows you're familiar with, we'll try to figure out what kind of a person you are, purely on the basis of your viewing habits. This ough to be fun.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TivoFan said:


> Under that theory, we're all Lawyers/policemen/crime scene investigators. I don't buy it. Part of watching tv is escapist fantasy. You want to see far away places and impossible things. Not your next door neighbor.
> 
> Let's try something, you list your top 10 favorite shows and based on your theory that you like to watch shows you're familiar with, we'll try to figure out what kind of a person you are, purely on the basis of your viewing habits. This ough to be fun.


I'm not going to go through the excersize, but most of the shows I DO watch are based in New York or big cities. I generally don't like "down home" TV. It would be interesting to see how the ratings are for "urban" shows in rural areas, and rural shows in "urban" areas. I bet, for the most part, my theory plays out. There will always be exceptions.

So my theory would state that Dukes of Hazard did better in rural Georgia than it did in NYC, and a show like Love Monkey's ratings would do better in NYC or L.A. rather than rural Georgia.

That said, there's always an X factor involved. Nudity (or the promise of), Crime, Lawyer and Medical shows seem to have universal appeal. I'm just talking about shows that the location is really in intergral part of the show.


----------



## Pool Shark (Feb 14, 2005)

First, they canceled Ed.... now this one. Hopefully the rest of the episodes 'mysteriously' end up on bittorent...

The random stars only slightly got to me... but I will admit that it sold my wife on Teddy Geiger. She asked for his upcoming CD for her birthday.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

TivoFan said:


> Let's try something, you list your top 10 favorite shows and based on your theory that you like to watch shows you're familiar with, we'll try to figure out what kind of a person you are, purely on the basis of your viewing habits. This ough to be fun.


1. Lost
2. House
3. Deadwood
4. The Simpsons
5. Family Guy
6. Las Vegas
7. Stroker and Hoop
8. The Boondocks
9. My Name Is Earl
10. South Park



Spoiler



Computer support specialist


Definitely doesn't work.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

First post! 

1) House
2) Lost
3) Good Eats
4) Sports (baseball, football, nascar, many, many others)
5) Grey's Anatomy
6) O.C.
7) Bones
8) How I Met Your Mother
9) Lord I dunno. Lots of others that I just kinda watch, but wouldn't have a heart attack over if the Tivo didn't record , unlike the previous non-sports shows  Reba, Freddie, History Channel and the like
10) Ditto

Well I can't figure out how to put a spoiler tag in, so you're getting spoiler space!












Information Technology


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

thudtrain said:


> Well I can't figure out how to put a spoiler tag in, so you're getting spoiler space!


Welcome thudtrain!

To spoilerize something simply type [ spoiler ] text [ / spoiler ] but close the spaces.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

As for me:

1) 24
2) Lost
3) BSG
4) Veronica Mars
5) Grey's Anatomy
6) Scrubs
7) Survivor
8) My Name is Earl
9) How I Met Your Mother
10) CSI



Spoiler



I'm a lawyer - and the only "lawyer" show that I still watch is Boston Legal, but it barely qualifies as a favorite, and certainly not for its legal quality


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I might as well join in...

1) Lost
2) Veronica Mars
3) Arrested Development
4) Scrubs
5) Monk
6) Amazing Race
7) Gilmore Girls
8) How I Met Your Mother
9) My Name is Earl
10) British comedies like Coupling and Ab Fab



Spoiler



grad student



Based on this theory, my tv-watching should have changed when I moved from West Virginia to Los Angeles, but nope - still the same!! Now, I do think that shows definitely do better in different demographics and region/urbanicity is part of that demographic. But that's just a broad generality. Also, in my opinion, Love Monkey was less for a "New York" demographic, and more for people who enjoy quirky humor and like music.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

My 10:

1) LOST
2) Survivor
3) Prison Break
4) Medium
5) Anything with Samantha Brown in it (Travel Channel)
6) Numb3rs
7) American Idol
8) Simpsons
9) Jeopardy (TiVo it daily)
10) Love Monkey (?)

And this doesn't even list the cable series that come & go:
*Sopranos
*Deadwood
*Weeds
They would be in my top five if they were currently on.



Spoiler



business owner in Houston


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

astrohip said:


> My 10:
> 5) Anything with Samantha Brown in it (Travel Channel)


I thought I was the only one who enjoyed watching Samantha Brown! She's just so upbeat, I can't help but be in a good mood while watching her. Plus, I totally envy her job.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll play. In no particular order:

House Hunters
Holmes on Homes
Family Guy
American Dad
Scrubs
Four Kings
This Old House Hour
My Name Is Earl
The Office
Simpsons



Spoiler



Do-nothing Mooch , New York City-holic.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Some interesting developments:



> BREAKING NEWS: Sources confirm that UPN is in talks to acquire CBS' Love Monkey! Hooray! I'll (hopefully) have more on this in Friday's Ausiello Report.


UPN... as in for the new TheCW fall season? Or just to burn off the remaining eps and see how it'll do?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jschuur said:


> Some interesting developments:
> 
> UPN... as in for the new TheCW fall season? Or just to burn off the remaining eps and see how it'll do?


Burn off/see how it does, I suspect, since UPN and CBS are both part of the Viacom family, and I presume that it would be easier to do it now than to try it next season under the new partnership.

Still, it's at least a little bit of good news.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Well, that's bitter-sweet for me. Loved the show, but no UPNHD here in Baltimore.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Update:



> A source close to Monkey confirms that UPN has expressed interest in acquiring the show's five unaired episodes, but as of now, it isn't in the plans. "But," the source adds, "anything could happen in the future." Future? Sounds to me like the ball could soon be in CW's court. Cross your fingers and stay tuned.


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

CBS and UPN are no longer part of Viacom. The CW will become a separate company, half owned by Time Warner and CBS.


----------

